# Thrush Adverts - Explicit Content - be warned!



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Sitting eating my breakfast this morning, and what comes on...a Thrush advert!!!!!!!!!????????????? for fecks sake, cant they wait until later on, seeing that at 7.30 is not nice! Of all the times of day! Grim!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Man, you must have some weak stomach.
I couldn't imagine a thrush advert putting me off my food.

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Man, you must have some weak stomach.
> I couldn't imagine a thrush advert putting me off my food.
> 
> Rogue


Depends if you're eating fisherman's pie at the time. :twisted:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Kell said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Man, you must have some weak stomach.
> ...


Ah, man!!!! [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

just :lol: so hard spat me drink out all over my laptop


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Man, you must have some weak stomach.
> ...


Hmmmm do people still eat kippers for breakfast


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Hmmmm do people still eat kippers for breakfast


not if there is a thrush advert on I gather


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

God knows where you men get the connection between the smell of fish and women!
If your woman smells of fish she probably has thrush and you should be paying more attention to the adverts!

If your woman doesn't smell fresh, clean, womanly and overwhelming tasty, I'd be tempted to suggest you chuck her back in the water and cast your net a little further out to sea... or go buy her some Caniston and make do.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> God knows where you men get the connection between the smell of fish and women!
> If your woman smells of fish she probably has thrush and you should be paying more attention to the adverts!
> 
> If your woman doesn't smell fresh, clean, womanly and overwhelming tasty, I'd be tempted to suggest you chuck her back in the water and cast your net a little further out to sea... or go buy her some Caniston and make do.


 [smiley=toilet.gif] Your disgusting........................but funny :lol:

ok this may be abit rude.....But thats why 9 out of 10 men do the finger test first


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > God knows where you men get the connection between the smell of fish and women!
> ...


Jesus Christ, the mental pictures Im getting! [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > God knows where you men get the connection between the smell of fish and women!
> ...


WHAT!!!! God that's horrible Jamie.

And what do you suggest women do to address the balance? Ask for a sample in a teaspoon?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > God knows where you men get the connection between the smell of fish and women!
> ...


WHAT!!!! God that's horrible Jamie.

And what do you suggest women do to address the balance? Ask for a sample in a teaspoon?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Sorry i forget we have innocent younguns that the members


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


 Sorry i heard it some where  

:lol: :lol: Ok another thing to carry in the wallet


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wot like a taste test?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> wot like a taste test?


Jus make sure you dont eat anything like garlic the night before


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have to agree with Mr GD.

If you're with a young lady (or an old one for that matter) for the first time you don't want to make the mistake of going down there and then going 'eeugh'.

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Much better to do the sneaky finger test first and make an informed decision.

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

Of course, there's no guarantees that women don't do the same fellas.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

If she did the finger test on me Kell, on the first date, I'd be very worried!!! :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I think everyone is too stunned to comment further [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> wot like a taste test?


Pepsi Challenge :?: [smiley=sick2.gif]



Lisa. said:


> I think everyone is too stunned to comment further


Once you've 'in the gutter', it's difficult to get any lower :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i think i may still be able to go lower :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> i think i may still be able to go lower :lol:


 :twisted: - you go as low as the sewers? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

you dont go sharking with captain birdseye for nothing


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DXN said:


> you dont go sharking with captain birdseye for nothing


Do a Google "image" on fish fingers and you will not believe a pic of capt Birdseye


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

:lol: [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DXN said:


> :lol: [smiley=stop.gif]


So you did then ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Your disgusting........................but funny :lol:
> 
> ok this may be abit rude.....But thats why 9 out of 10 men do the finger test first


Either that or they do the belly button test


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Your disgusting........................but funny :lol:
> ...


I just know I'm gonna regret asking this.......... but what _is_ the belly button test? :?

Hev x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Hev my dear, do you really want me to explain it to you on here?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > wot like a taste test?
> ...


Anyone who showers/bathes every day need not fear. :roll:

I bet Vlastan would really like to join in on this thead at this point. :lol:

:

"There are only two things that smell of fish, and one them is fish."

_Think it was Ernest Hemmingway _


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

OK, this morning....it was a immodium advert for diarhea...what is it with breakfast television breaks!


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Rogue said:


> Man, you must have some weak stomach.
> I couldn't imagine a thrush advert putting me off my food.
> 
> Rogue


Porridge? thick, white and lumpy?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> "There are only two things that smell of fish, and one them is fish."
> 
> _Think it was Ernest Hemmingway _


How true :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

davidg said:


>


David ~ I'm sure Hev's not so uneducated that she doesn't know what a belly button is!!! :wink:

I'm also intrigued to know what the test is as, in all my 36 years, I've never partaken in that particular one!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> I'm also intrigued to know what the test is as, in all my 36 years, I've never partaken in that particular one!!


Well if there is enough interest then I shall explain to those that don't know


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I know! 8)

It's whether your "thing" is big is enough to reach as far as your belly button!

There, put you all out of your confusion :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So why, when meeting a girl, would I want to check to see if _my_ nob reaches my own belly button? :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

That I don't know 

Why would you?


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

hard or soft?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ok I've had time to think about this now 

If the girl is only 5ft ( like I am) and the guy is 6 ft 4" ( like Tim is).... the difference between the distances between the two naval measurements would be quite considerable.

Therefore the test has to be on whether the man's thingy reaches his own tummy button.

.... I think :roll:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Ok I've had time to think about this now
> 
> If the girl is only 5ft ( like I am) and the guy is 6 ft 4" ( like Tim is).... the difference is between distance between the two navals measurements would be quite considerable.
> 
> ...


but is that a hard or a soft "thingy"??


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I know! 8)
> 
> It's whether your "thing" is big is enough to reach as far as your belly button!
> 
> There, put you all out of your confusion :lol:


I'm afraid you're wrong Lisa


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I know! 8)
> ...


Oh 

What _is_ the belly button test then?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO at Lisa! :lol:

So, come on Paul .........enlighten us all!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If the belly button is clean, so is everything else?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must admit in all my born days, I've never heard of the Belly Button test.

Is it something to do with Vadge Parts Paul?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The belly button test :idea:

Here:http://www.cordblood.com/quiz/index.asp


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Must admit in all my born days, I've never heard of the Belly Button test.
> 
> Is it something to do with Vadge Parts Paul?


Nah.........

Basically it involves your eyes, her belly button, the rest I'm sure you can all figure out


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nah. Still sixpence none the wiser!!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Nah. Still sixpence none the wiser!!!


Might have to PM those who want to know, kinda borderline material for the forum :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

This flame gets funnier as it progresses :lol: :lol: :lol:

Must admit, I did cringe when I posted I had no clue about the belly button test - sweet, innocent me an' all that :wink: but at least I'm not the only innocent here......................



Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. Still sixpence none the wiser!!!
> ...


Been wondering all day at work and can't figure it out, so come on, spill !!!! Anyway, this is the flame room - only logged on members can view it and it does come with a warning :roll:

Just a thought..... anything to do with the belly button being an innie or outie? :? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Someone said to me about an innie or outie.

I reckon it might be to do with either 69 or a bloke being on his knees?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit in all my born days, I've never heard of the Belly Button test.
> ...


Errrrmmm....aaah....errrrmm...nope.....errrmm...new one on me - completely lost :?

Is it anything to do with positioning? For instance - I don't think I would touch this - her belly button is obviously in completely the wrong place


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


>


        

Are you sure that's not a bloke with an incredibly large testicle? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hev said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hev WAKE UP!!!!!! STOP DREAMING!!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck off the lot of ya. That's my Mum!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure that's not a bloke with an incredibly large testicle? :wink:
> ...


If that is what I dream about, then it's no bloody wonder I'm single! 

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Fuck off the lot of ya. That's my Mum!


its my wife - hi son :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I think you'll find its her right boob....she's sitting on the left one


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thank god my weight loss is doing well


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Nah.........
> 
> Basically it involves your eyes, her belly button, the rest I'm sure you can all figure out


........been drawing diagrams n everything to try and work this out but still no joy  :wink:

if its what I'm thinking either you would need a very long head (or tongue)......or she'd need a very short distance between belly button and...............other button :wink:

........or I'm just totally missing the point  

please end our torture :roll: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can only think of two things

A: is the little lad (or nots so) big enuf to reach the belly button
B: does it smell.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I know about the tummy button thing. Will I tell you lot? NAH!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I know about the tummy button thing. Will I tell you lot? NAH!


That sounds like someone tht doens't really know but wants to appear like she does.

C'mon Paul and/or Abi - just put us out of our misery and let us know...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I know about the tummy button thing. Will I tell you lot? NAH!


does your reach that far too?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Is it anything to do with the saying that starts "If fluff there be...", and contains another word that sounds like "fluff"...? :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Basically it involves your eyes, her belly button, the rest I'm sure you can all figure out


Bugger!!!!!
i had it in my head that it was her eyes and the blokes belly button and thought I'd worked it out......... asked around everybody at work (thankfully not my patients tho ) and thought I'd worked it out, only to find out I'd got it around the wrong way!!!!!!

Stop being sooooooooooooo cruel, TELL US :!: :!: :!:

Hev x


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

ok, come on, spill the beans i've changed the subject now so it warns people!

I have to admit I did see it it would reach


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

scottk said:


> I have to admit I did see it it would reach


your belly button or hers? :lol: 

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hev ~ Maybe you could drive down here and we could try out a few moves together to try and work it out!! :wink:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Hev said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit I did see it it would reach
> ...


mine...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Hev ~ Maybe you could drive down here and we could try out a few moves together to try and work it out!! :wink:


Now there is an idea :!: .......... but why do I have to go down? ....... can you not come up? :wink: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I guess I'm gonna have to explain this then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> I guess I'm gonna have to explain this then


We are waiting :!:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

still waiting ............... :roll: 
<nwo drumimng ym figners on hte kyeboard - mkaing ltos of typos :lol:>

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hurry up I'm going to bed soon


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Me too!!!!! (  , my bed of course.....not yours!)

I think he's trying to drag out the suspense :lol:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> Me too!!!!! (  , my bed of course.....not yours!)
> 
> I think he's trying to drag out the suspense :lol:
> 
> Hev x


May be we can drag answer out of him :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Me too!!!!! (  , my bed of course.....not yours!)
> ...


Sounds painful  - especially if that belly button is high up, completely forgotton whose belly button it was anyway...... hers or his? and what was to be level with the eyes?!

Hev x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

OK OK, i'll explain to you all what the belly button test is.

As most of you ladies know by now, approximately 90% of guys like to do the finger test for the simple fact that they like to know what they are letting themselves in for, simply because at some point in the relationship they will more than likely be drinking from the fury cup so to speak.

The belly button test is carried out when the guy is laying on top of the girl and they are having a good old time. He then decides to slowly head south as it were in order to pay the good old punani a visit. However, if he gets to the point whereby his eyes are level with her belly button and there is no sign of Billingsgate fish market then things should be ok from then on.
On the other hand, if by this time there is a definite whiff of you know what then you know it's a no go zone [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> I think he's trying to drag out the suspense :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Hev my dear, I was just choosing my words carefully :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: - that is certainly tamer than I thought was going to transpire.



Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's trying to drag out the suspense :lol:
> ...


I think you choose your words very well ................ and it saves me from resulting to asking my patients tommorrow  :roll:

Hev x
ps. hmmmm, just wondering, what happens if the bloke has a cold? :twisted:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> :lol: - that is certainly tamer than I thought was going to transpire.


I know, sorry to dissapoint you Hev 



Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's trying to drag out the suspense :lol:
> ...





> I think you choose your words very well ................ and it saves me from resulting to asking my patients tommorrow  :roll:


Can I ask you what line of work you're in Hev? :wink:



> ps. hmmmm, just wondering, what happens if the bloke has a cold? :twisted:


Well if it's anything like the cold I've had this week then he'll not be up for anything apart from a large bottle of night nurse and a good nights sleep


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Can I ask you what line of work you're in Hev? :wink:


I make sure you guys don't go blind :roll: :wink:  .......................... your friendly forum Optician 8)



Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Well if it's anything like the cold I've had this week then he'll not be up for anything apart from a large bottle of night nurse and a good nights sleep


Awwwww bless, in that case......... get to your bed now!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask you what line of work you're in Hev? :wink:
> ...


Ahhh that's good to know for future reference 



Hev said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it's anything like the cold I've had this week then he'll not be up for anything apart from a large bottle of night nurse and a good nights sleep
> ...


OK i'm outta here, any chance you could come and tuck me in? :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Ahhh that's good to know for future reference


Nae problem .............. if I can help.......

................i'll oblige :roll: 


Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> OK i'm outta here, any chance you could come and tuck me in? :-*












Hev x :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Paul. LMFAO at your delicate response.

One to remember when heading south.

:lol:


----------

